# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  МиГ-29 Петра Берестового

## Kasatka

Прошу похвалить и покритиковать =)

http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/ru/mig-29/index.htm

----------


## Д.Срибный

Отличная работа! Понравилась окраска :-)

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

Красота!  :Wink:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Большое спасибо за теплые слова.
Очень приятно и если честно несколько неожиданно, так как это первая модель в 48м.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Great work Петр!

----------


## Kasatka

> Большое спасибо за теплые слова.
> Очень приятно и если честно несколько неожиданно, так как это первая модель в 48м.


Мы это знаем.. поэтому и не критикуем  :D

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Я то же тебя очень люблю... :lol:  
Критикуйте, меня не бойтесь, я хороший...  :lol:

----------


## Холостяк

Достойная работа!
Хорошо с соплами потрудились!
Как я понял это самолет 120 _ИАП_ 2 _аэ_...
Успехов в 48-м начинании!!!
Сейчас есть Трумпитеровская модель МиГ-29 1\32. Вот тоже "необработанное поле"...

----------


## timsz

Блин, только сейчас понял, что это фотография модели, а не прототипа.  :D

----------


## ZENIT

По согласованию с автором модели, публикую свои замечания высказанные в частной переписке: 
- КОЛС на самом деле стоит вплотную к козырьку, а не так как сделано на исходной модели Академии; 
- основной ПВД должен иметь  генераторы вихрей -треугольные острые "наплывы" справа и слева (у Partа и по-моему  у Ed. есть в наборах), вообще говоря и микроскопическое (в масштабе) утолщение на середине кончика – работа для ювелиров. ;
- аварийный ПВД должен "смотреть" практически туда , куда и основной, а не по С.Г. самолета (может быть кажется из-за определенного ракурса представленных фотографий);
- вообще по изначальной схеме окраски самолета противобликовое покрытие должно захватывать и каркас козырька, но на конкретном самолете может быть вообще говоря все что угодно, тем более в данное время. Когда про авторский надзор давно забыто, да и надзирать некому;
- если  на самолете щелевой грязезащитный щиток , то должны быть установлены увеличенные щитки ниши передней стойки– т.е.щитки на всю длину ниши, если ранние не доработанные по бюллетеню машины с лобовым щитком, то короткие, часть ниши закрывал сам щиток;
- стык двигателей с капотами -  не точно (какие-то ступеньки?): капот подходит к месту стыка сопла и форсажной камеры, сопла наклонены вниз – точно не помню на сколько градусов , двигатели разведены в разные стороны относительно оси;
- хорошо бы более детально было подчеркнуть капоты двигателей (может плохо видно на фото?) - болты крепления, следы выхлопов масло и пр.;
- колпак тормозного парашюта или черный резиновый, при выпуске парашюта болтается на фале не касаясь земли крепится к контейнеру, или вусмерть драный истертый о полосу стеклопластик (коричнево-рыжий), т.к.крепился к парашюту - старый вариант;
- классно сделаны сопла двигателей (внешние и внутренние), на фото прямо как живые, я считаю для этого самолета наиважнейшая деталь, подчеркивает мощь двигателей. Все-таки тяговооруженность больше единицы;
- для достоверности можно было бы еще стекатели статического электричества – для ювелиров;
- каркас козырька , тот что отформован на стекле необходимо спилить и заполировать он сделан неправильно. Козырек в отличие от откидной части фонаря удалось сделать практически по стыку теории (пересечение двух цилиндрических поверхностей) , чуть - чуть залезая в свет стекла . На модели это чуть чуть я считаю отражать не надо, тем более перелом по стыку составной части каркаса козырька визуально виден на той части каркаса, что сделан заоодно с фюзеляжем.

Не смотря на кажущееся обилие замечаний - модель получилась на фото как живой самолет.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Спасибо за комментарии. Зная где вы работали, они тем более ценны.
 По КОЛС согласен, слона то я и не заметил. :oops: 
 По генераторам вихрей как и говорил, они менее 1ММ, соотв сделал, мне они показались несколько грубоватыми и я их убрал.
 ПВД-согласен, уже исправлено
 По нишам если честно не очень понял. Можно проиллюстрировать(фото) ?
 За козырек см фото. Там вторая машина и есть борт 55. На фото видно, что антиблик заканчивается перед козырьком.
 За "загрязнение"-ну нелюблю я этого, да и на фото вроде чистые машины. Хотя если есть хорошие фото снизу, то можно было бы и "подкоптить" =)(если у кого есть-буду биг сенкс  :Wink:  )
 Колпак парашюта уже подкрашен черным. На момент фотосессии тупо окончилась черная краска.

Спасибо за замечания и за ваш труд на настоящими машинами.

----------


## ZENIT

Петр! 

Я про створки написал по инерции, не помню то ли в 72 то ли в 48 на какой-то модели они вроде неправильные. У Академии я не помню в наборе они нормальной длины или нет!?Они должны в закрытом положении прикрывать всю нишу. А в варианте с лобовым щитком часть прикрывали створки, часть сам лобовой щиток. Длинные щитки должны иметь выпуклости под колеса, так как щелевой щиток "скушал" место в нише. Но не полукруглые "пупыришки", а плавную раздутость.  Aires набор рекомендую, кто захочет делать модель.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Понял.
Створки "плавно раздуты", но сами на всю длину ниши. В Итале в 72м так же.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Еще несколько фото, не вошедших в обзор.

----------


## Холостяк

У меня есть описание окраса МиГ-29 120 ИАП... Фото прилагаю..
Что касаемо дополнений и исправлений... Тут уж как хочет моделист, может собирать из коробки, может подкупить "правильные" детали или самим их поправить-изготовить. Академия конечно, как и остальные производители особо не загрузилась правильностью деталировки техники. Тем более масштаб 48. Небольшой... Надо бы взглянуть на Трумпитеровский 32. Я сам собираю "смешанный". Так как часть дополнений особенно для 32 масштаба стоит от 1000 рублей. А руками многое не исправить. Тут моделист решил собрать из коробки.
По мелким деталям окраса, я уже на своей темке форума высказывался, что даже в частях встречал странноватый окрас "некоторых мест" самолетов, ребята в ТЭЧ подмажут..., что Пикассо... Не отстают и ремзаводы. Чем моделисты хуже!? По антиблику... Помещаю несколько фото. Спарка вон заканчивается как на представленной модели. Украинский вариант - тож как на представленной модели. И вот вариант - вообще без антиблика. А так конечно же бесспорно, стандартный окрас антиблика идет по границе передней части фонаря, как тут заметили. Но.. Моделист может выбрать любой окрас! Вплодь - сделать надпись на борту своего имени, как украинцы посвятили борт Маэстро. Они вообще сейчас перешли на глянец. Фотки глянцевого украинского Сухого я размещал на своей темке форума. Так что... 
А тут моделист показывает свое виденье. 
Авторская работа МиГ-29, я считаю, чудестная! :D

----------


## Петр Берестовой

По антиблику.
если верить М-Хобби то 9-12 оканчивался ступенчато у козырька, 9-13 окрашивался вместе с рамой козырька кабины. 
Приведенная мной выше фотка борта "55" снимает все вопросы. 
Там как раз до козырька....  :Wink:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

I've found a МиГ-29 (9-13) "борт 47" profile, of the same 120 ИАП I think.

----------


## ZENIT

Согласен со всем, что написано выше. Придерживаюсь той же точки зрения. По-этому написал автору лично.
Про окраску: есть схема окраски разработанная в ОКБ им. Ар.Ив.Микояна и утвержденная Главным Конструктором. Вот об этой схеме я и веду речь (кому интересно). 
А о том кто как и где красит это вопрос отдельный. Луховицкий МИГ-29 с накладной штангой  дозаправки (в рамках малазийского контракта), фото с испытаний которого приведено выше, был просто весь серый. А можно и вообще не красить, если вы хотите сделать первый летный вариант карабелки (МИГ-29К). Она летала некрашенная некоторое время.Мы  же все-таки делаем модели для удовольствия, а не занимаемся рутинной, нудной работой.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну мне кажется что моделизм все таки не совсем допускает вольности.
Строится то модель конкретного прототипа, соотв она максимум(исходя из возможностей конечно) должна соответствовать прототипу.
В идеале нужно иметь фотообзор конкретной машины, которую делаешь.

По трумпетеру: видел оный, мелочи неплохо сделаны, стойки и прочее. Фюзеляж грубоват. Убил выбор прототипа, то ли М, то ли К...
Смысл блин было делать несерийные машины? Как вариант скрестить с Ревелом в 32м, но он то же не подарок.
В общем при сравнении А-7 и МиГ-29 Трумаповских МиГарь проигрывает и в деталировке, и в исполнении. Абыдна, да? :?

----------


## Холостяк

Хотел поправить фото, так как не загрузилась правильно спарка, а на старое место не удалось загрузить. Да еще сбросились две старые фотки...Поэтому поновой выставляю.

Как я понял, денежку не стоит копить на Трумпитеровский, получше будет Ревелевский 32?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Нет, ревелл далеко не лучше. Вся деталтровка у него гораздо более убогая. Идея заключалась в следующем: скрестить Ревелл фюзеляж(они дают 9-12) и трамповское все остальное для получение серийной строевой машины. Вопрос в том насколько кривой ревелл?

----------


## Kasatka

chego skreshivat'?? absoluytno raznie mashini!
proshe Revell dodelat' chem skreshivat' Trump i Revell.

Proshe voobshe podojdat' poka Trump vipustut stroevoi MiG-29.

----------


## ZENIT

Тем кто хочет делать Трумпитер 1:32.
Имейте ввиду, что МИГ-29М (9-15) и К (9-31) на самом деле не имеют ничего общего с семейством МИГ-29 (9-12,9-13 ) Это СОВСЕМ ДРУГИЕ САМОЛЕТЫ и по теоретическим обводам, и по конструкции планера, и по двигателям, и по системам, и по вооружению, и по оборудованию, и по топографии кабины, и т.д., и т.п. Кроме того карабелок было всего две почти одинаковые 311 и 312, а М порядка 7 и все разные.
По сему надо собирать материалы по конкретной машине, на теоретические обводы плюнуть , кроме явных ляпов и ваять.
Меня лично  привлекает ОВТ в демонстрационной окраске,  подойдет Трумпитерский набор М, там и механизм управления соплом есть. Единственно, что не нравися , что при таком масштабе деталировка бедновата. Понятно, что тот же Эдуард и на него сделает что -нибудь , как на Су-27, но это еще вольется в копеечку.

----------


## ZENIT

В связи с индийским контрактом, К мы может быть еще и увидим его при жизни - на фотографиях. По поводу М - его никто даже не заказывал на перспективу. Спасибо , что благодаря самоотверженности горстки специалистов и летчиков-испытателей Микояновского КБ (безжалостно разгромленного) и Летной станции (недобитой до конца) еще что-то сохранилось в летном состоянии и даже модернизируется. А что бы довести хотя бы до установочной партии...... А запустить в серию..... Даже при советской власти это было непростым делом.

----------


## Kasatka

ZENITH, спасибо большое за интересную информацию!

С уважением.

Сергей

----------


## Serega

Всем привет от маниака камуфла!

миг-29 - мой любимый самоль, потому мимо столь животрепещущей темы пройти не можна  :D 

конешно, сейчас на меня посыпятся табуретки, но - не преуменьшая мастерства автора модели в изготовлении, хочу сказать, что были пропущены ряд довольно простых, "лежащих на поверхности" - но крайне важных для восприятия модели моментов.

понеслась

 - "стойка" у модели слишком высокая. миг-29 выглядит так в основном в движении с ускорением (на разбеге как правило или на торможении),
обычно же самоль этот стоит с большим "приседанием" на заднюю часть. Надо было просто посмотреть фоты - и немного укоротить задние стойки.

 - БВП. На модели они логично имеют развал, как у килей, наружу. На самоле же они наклонены внутрь. Это очень характерный момент, который сразу бросается в глаза у "живого" самолета.

 - надо было сделать копоть от ВСУ. Практически нет самолей данного типа, у которых это место было бы чистым. Там конкретная такая копоть  :lol: 

 - у академи есть хитрый косяк на килях - слишком широкая верхняя часть киля. Как ни странно - при прикладывании к чертежам (лучшие - злинек) этот косяк не вылазит, вроде всё ок, но вот на самолете киль почему-то иначе смотрится. Имхо - надо на модели чуть заузить верхнюю часть килей. кстати и линия киля под РН должна быть более вертикальной.

 - не переделаны жалюзи пушки и не показаны "ножи расширения" РН. Эдак у тя вышел фактически экспортный 9-12. Такие самоли в советских ВВС были (и даже дожили до российских ВВС), но очень мало их было, да и то почти все в Кубинке. 

итог. Всё это сделать - автору было бы несложно, но вот такие моменты на восприятие влияют колоссально.

в остальном - респект.

про камуфл. Самоль этот - ремонтного покраса, поэтому конус рлс и прочее радиопрозрачное "барахольце" значительно более темного серого цета, чем обычно.

собственно пятна на самоле (особенно крылья) тоже другие. Не так как на модели.  Но тут я сам полной инфой не владею - это просто к сведению.

ЗЫ.

приводившуюся тут схему борта 51 рисовал я. Так вот - там деза.  :evil: Буду перерисовывать.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Табуретки? не, только раритетные стулья из гарнитура в 12 стульев... Касатка говорит что работы Золотова гарнитурчик, а он знает..., ему верю...:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Спасибо за замечания. 

По камуфляжу-красил по схеме 9-12, ориентируясь на единственное фото 55 го борта. Так что: шо маемо-тэ маемо  :Wink:  
Сойки задние чуть укорочены по чертежу из АиВ.
Копоть всу и грязюка снизу-есть хорошие фотки самоля снизу? нанести не проблема, фантазировать нехочется :cry: 
по бвп -мой бок.
Киль-геометрию не правил, о чем честно говорил сразу=))
не очень понял про пушку-поясните плз.

----------


## Kasatka

мне кстати тоже показалось глядя на фотки модели что "задница" немного высоковата. Даже с, как ты Петя говоришь, подпиленными стойками

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Куда ее там еще "присаживать"?=))
Сравниваем фото. Говорим мнение.

----------


## Kasatka

первое фото снято широкоугольником. как результат видны дефракции.. Геометрические линии и размеры изменились. Посмотри как в правом нижнем углу линию стыка плит повело вверх.. так же и хвост оказывается чуть вверх.
Так что фото это не показатель, Кстати это ж 9-13.. его горб еще сильнее хвост придавливает визуально.

хотя если посмотреть на верхний обвод основного колеса, то видно, что оно чуть выше на самолете чем на твоей модели..

даже если стойки подпилил.. сказывается видимо некая неправильность в общих обводах модели, ее геометрии.. которые дают впечатление высокозадранного хвоста.

----------


## Kasatka

парочку фоток для освещения "присевшего" эффекта

заметь как нос задран высоко и как гаргрот покато уходит вниз

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Стойки ,признаюсь честно, были подпилены примерно на 1,3..1,5мм вынужденно, ввиду поломки одной из них в процессе.
Видимо мало....=(

----------


## EQUIP

Hi!
Петр, ну просто радуешь!

----------


## PLANER

:D 
По поводу различий оригинала МиГ-29 и модели!

По представленному ниже материалу, отчётливо видны грубые нарушения:

1. На модели: створки ниш задних шасси слишком маленькие;
2. Не правильно сделана ниша шасси;
3. Пилоны под вооружение, вообще, Х знает, какой формы и размеров;
4. Наплыв, между нижней поверхностью крыла и воздухозаборником, очень жирный;
5. Неправильный, и слегка толсто сделан, наплыв в носовой части фюзеляжа – “под лётчиком”;
6. На реальном: этот наплыв более остро начинается;
7. Воздухозаборник более толстый в начале;
8. Стойка заднего шасси больше наклонена;
8. Сопла более распущены – как тюльпан;

Да, если касаться каждого пункта в отдельности, то ничего страшного!
Но в комплексе они дают: “Что-то не то”!
 :D

----------


## Serega

ты тут нас не путай - речь шла не о тотальном соответствии (эдак нужно сразу самодельную модель делать), а о тех глюках, которые при небольшой работе сделали бы модель более похожей.

а академский миг-29 достаточно глючная модель. И вот тут ты подметил верно - вроде по мелочи, там и там... но накапливаясь, модель смотрится как-то "не так".

Что интересно - миг-29 Монограмовский, хоть и гораздо более глючной "в деталях" - почему-то на порядок свыше передает визуальный образ миг-29. Хотя на деталировку лучче при этом не смотреть  :lol: 

... что-то мне думаеццо, что надо за основу брать монограм, его подпиливать/корректировать, и добавлять детали с академа  :roll: Хотя конешно может это меня глючит осенний депресняк  :lol: 

Петру про пушку - посмотри на фотках 9-12 и 9-13 жалюзи пушки, на твоей модели должны быть раннего типа.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> :D 
> По поводу различий оригинала МиГ-29 и модели!
> 
> По представленному ниже материалу, отчётливо видны грубые нарушения:
> 
> 1. На модели: створки ниш задних шасси слишком маленькие;
> 2. Не правильно сделана ниша шасси;
> 3. Пилоны под вооружение, вообще, Х знает, какой формы и размеров;
> 4. Наплыв, между нижней поверхностью крыла и воздухозаборником, очень жирный;
> ...


Ну я ж писал, что геометрию не правил. Академовскую модель нужно сильно перепиливать, это далеко не весь список недостатков.
А по пилонам вы не правы. Они корректировалдись и весьма существенно. Под Р-27 пилон с доработками от Су-27(там он более правилен)

----------


## PLANER

:D 
Здравствуйте!

У меня нет претензий к мастеру!!!!!
Сравнивалась модель, как товар - изделие, выпущенное фирмой Academy!
На сколько компетентна Academy в точности исполнения!
Вот! в чём вопрос!
:D

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Модель откровенно очень плоха=( 
По точности исполнения. Может когда и решусь на траты на все прибамбасы на него и главное морально на полный распил. Пока не решился.......
И если с 29м это простительно(90е годы, не так уж и много было инфы по нему) то их МиГ-21 уже непростительно. Полно машин в музеях на западе, а модель вышла корявенькая=(

----------


## Kasatka

на мой взгляд 21-й все ж получше чем Миг-29 у них получился

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Лучше, но когда нужно пилить фюзеляж, и не один раз это начинает вызывать недоумение.

----------


## Kasatka

ну хоть ясно где пилить =)
а вот в 29-м... там пилением не поможешь

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Коллеги, а есть у кого на руках монограммовский 29й, или хоть фото литников его?
Может, чем черт не шутит, скрестить их....

----------


## Serega

Пётр, у меня есть монограмский миг-29. Но он не в литниках это во-первых, а во вторых сгорела камера, сцуко (пардон, но досадно, когда горит камера за 900 евриев).

Так вот - головная часть фюзеля как-то производит более нормальное впечатление, хотя конешно рашпиль иметь в инструментах надо.

а ваще - в литниках смотреть, имхо, на модели нечего. Тот же академский су-27, миг-29 в литниках "кросавчеги" еще те. А как склеишь - сплошной "превед, я медвед" ну или "не медвед, а зайчег!!!" :lol:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Да я уже видел его обзор в инете.
Дрова, ловить нечего.
Или пилить академ(сначала поняв где и сколько его распиливать/наращивать) или самому делать(что как по мне ваще без шансов).
вот так вот=(.

----------


## 9-13

Ну, монограм мож и зайчег, но тернопольский Кондор - это настояшый медвед  :shock:  
А что уважаемая публика скажет о 9-51 от Heller?

----------


## Serega

не - среди моделей миг-29 "зайчегов" нету.   :(  Одни медведы.  :lol:

найду фотки - покажу свой "кирпичный" 9-13. Недоделал - но мож кому и интересно посмотреть на мою импровизацию на тему "кросавчег! сделай сам гаргрот". Ибо неомега - дрова. Рюкзак какой-то, блин.

----------


## GUS

А я взял Trumpeter, по чертежам 4+ похож на М, но в подробности еще не вдавался. Посмотрим, попробуем.

----------


## Антоха

> ...Про окраску: есть схема окраски разработанная в ОКБ им. Ар.Ив.Микояна и утвержденная Главным Конструктором. Вот об этой схеме я и веду речь (кому интересно)...


Мне интересно:-)
Можно хоть от Вас получить более подробную информацию по этой разработке? Я за время своих изысканий насчитал для 9-13 ашь чтри  схемы окраски вертикальных поверхностей и две для горизонтальных. Можете прояснить от чего зависило нанесение каждой из них и был ли какой стандарт по этому поводу?

----------

